# Euro Delivery - Trip Story - M3 Sakhir Orange, Competition Package



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

*Introduction*

First, thank you all for reading this long saga. If you do, you are either a car fanatic like me or masochistic and want to read a long story. By no means am I an amazing writer and the purpose of this post is to tell my story. If, along my journey, you are entertained then bonus!

Second, I am going to rant. If you don't like the rant, skip to the next paragraph ; The process of dealing with BMW, as a whole was very painful. This allocation system is pointless and serves to frustrate the client. There are many other ways they can solve for the allocation process AND keep the cars limited. BMW corporate (customer relations) is of no help in the process. I had dealt with 21 dealerships, and most of them either lied or had no clue what they were talking about. My two friends and I went to one dealership to look at M3's, because we were going to buy 3 M3's together. The person gave us a price, and we accepted. We were so impressed with the sales person we referred someone (from here) to the dealership. This dealership would never have gotten that business if not for our referral. The sale closed. When I called back to order the M3 they reneged on the deal (even after acknowledging I just made them a sale). Suffice it to say, this local dealer will never EVER have an opportunity to sell me a car. Another dealership told my friend that if he wanted Performance Center Delivery he would have to pay extra, because BMW charges extra. The biggest lie are dealerships who said they had allocations, took our deposit, and ran our credit check&#8230;....only to call back a few weeks later stating they didn't have an allocation. It was four months of pain. So what was the result: My one friend, who currently owns two BMWs, said "F this" and bought a 911 GTS. My other friend was about to dump BMW, but found an allocation. He was about to dump BMW for another brand. I love the car, hate the company set process. This is truly an issue of BMW corporate setting a tone with their dealerships (yes I know it's a franchise, but BMW still sets standards)

Third, I would like to thank my sales person. Why was he awesome, because when asked if he had an allocation, he said yes and texted it to me less than five minute after we finished talking. He gave his price, and while slightly higher than what I wanted ($2000 over ED invoice) it was acceptable. As a lesson to all, if the person has an allocation, he/she can give you that number in minutes. Thank you AB of Long Beach BMW. AB made sure to text, call and e-mail with information. He was prompt, and answered all of my questions. He even e-mailed me while in Germany to ask how the trip was going. If you reach out to him, tell him you heard of him from Avi. I get nothing other than thanks, but that is good enough ***61514;
Fourth, I first drove a BMW back in 1999. It was my friends 325 (I believe).What drew me to the car was that I could stretch my 6'3" legs completely out. The driving was fantastic, the car amazing, and the BMW logo got me some dates. My friend would let me drive it to school twice a week - so yea, girls! Once I could afford it, I got a CPO2006 330xi Arctic Silver, named Boo. Due to a street flood, my mechanic (VAC) told me to sell the car due to the rust that would develop. I knew I wanted the M3, but it was sooner than planned. With a wedding coming up, I couldn't justify the M3 at the time. So I sold the 330 and leased a 2013 EBII 335xi, named BooBerry. This was a tester into getting a brand new BMW. One of the things I have been involved with is BMW Climb to the Clouds event. I met someone there, Bemo and Mrs Bemo. We became close friends, and often sleep at each other's houses spending the weekend together. We also met another person from the forums, Bayoucity, and the three of us became very tight. Each day we text each other about girls, cars, booze, stocks and hanging out. Texting 100 times a day is not out of the ordinary. We all planned to buy three M3s together, and do simultaneous pick-up. Due to life (me having my first baby in June 2016, and need to pick up no later than April), Bemo saying "screw you BMW" and getting a Porsche, and Bayou needing to pick up in the summer (when his kids are out of school) our plans fell through, and we are doing things solo. We still text each other a ton and we do hang out

*Day 1*

*Airport Arrival*

One of the newer aspects of the European Delivery experience is the car service pick-up that is arranged by BMW, and is free to you. E-mail the request to the Welt (must have production number) and they will send you the information necessary to setup a BMW limousine (5 series GT, or 7 series) to pick you up at the airport and drive you to the Welt, or to your hotel. This can be incredibly convenient as getting to either location, with all of your belongings, can be a burden. It takes approximately 45 minutes to get from the airport to the Welt on a morning weekday.











Yours truly after a 9 hour plane ride. Looking good if I say so myself 


*Das Welt Experience*

When you arrive at Das Welt, make sure to check in first. If you decided to bring your bags there, they will hold onto them (not overnight). Even if you are not picking up the day you arrive, you can do all of the necessary check-in work, and get access to the premium lounge, and the free food/drinks. BMW just re-did the premium lounge (Jan 2016), so it looks different than before. If you have an early delivery, the next day, ask if they have your paperwork and can complete it now. It will save you 15 minutes, which is best spent sleeping.
The premium lounge has new amenities, including: lockers, and a phone charging station (with a lock and key). The food there is to be considered light-fare, and changes between breakfast, lunch and dinner. It's unlimited food, and pretty good for a small buffet setup.
While in the room, don't forget to sign Das Bimmerfest Book and take a picture of it for the crew











Spell-check was disabled. There is also a larger Das Book, closer to the buffet. That is the universal book, so sign that as well 


From the premium lounge you can get a top-down view of the Welt, and watch as others pick-up there rides. If you hang out for a few minutes, you can see them bringing in the cars from the underground storage area











This piece of German engineering really inspired me











A nice piece of eye-candy. It was there for two days, so probably not a pick-up


The Welt has a nice assortment of vehicles, but nothing you can't see at your local dealer. In fact, most of the vehicles are locked so you can't sit inside of them, or lift the trunk to look at the car.

*The Factory Tour*

When doing this trip, make sure to be in the area from Monday to Friday. The factory tour is a great experience, and you can see how BMWs are built. Depending on what you got (M4), your car may have been built in this plant. The information is insightful 
Some useless (but interesting) information:


Approximately 7kg of paint is applied to your car. It's a multi-layered process
Engines are made at the factory (some components are outsourced)
Body plates are stamped as orders are submitted (regular or custom orders). So the body of your car is not more than 6-8 weeks old. The same plate that is used to make a 2 series is used to make a 3 series, 4 series, etc. Your M3 could have been a 3 series wagon, or a 2 series. 











Stored components. The second floor is to place overflow until downstream units can catch-up. Typically this happens when a malfunction happens











Engine components


*The Welt Shopping*

Now we all know you spent a ton of money getting your pimped out ride, but we also know you can't leave without swag. When you check in you will be given a pass that lets you access the Museum, and premium lounge. The pass also provides you with €10 towards a purchase, a free laser engraved key-chain, and discounts on certain items. The money and key-chain are use it or lose it, so if you forget to use them while at The Welt, forget about calling/e-mailing them and asking them to send you some. You will get a "nein". Another thing, make sure you know exactly what you want before you buy it. If you want to return/exchange later, they have to return your entire purchase, and redo everything. While in the Welt store, they will also give you emergency vests (one per person), so get this as it is required by law in Germany, and other parts of Europe

*The BMW Museum*

Unfortunately, I didn't have an opportunity to visit the museum this go-around (I was there the last time). When you check-in they will ask which day you want to attend the museum and will give you passes to go in. You really should check this out as it will give you a lot of insight into BMWs history, and their future. You will see vehicles there that you will not see anywhere else in the world, or at least will have a hard time doing so 

*Day 2*

*Das Pickup*

When you go, for the first time, they will take you to a simulator and you will see a video about some of the BMW technologies. It's about 15-20 minutes, and informational. Your delivery specialist, who is dedicated to you, will explain features of the car (e.g., how the self-drying brakes work).

Being this is my second pick-up, we bypassed the simulator. You will meet your delivery specialist near the check-in at the premium lounge. When the delivery specialist asks for your name, don't get funny and say "that depends, which name is getting the i8" - because he won't get it, and will then be dubious to your identity (Germans ).











Introducing to you our Sakhir Orange M3 Competition package: Tomato, who is the daughter of Booberry, who is the child of Boo, the first of his name 









Please explain to me why BMW doesn't name Sakhir Orange to "Tomato Red"? Straight from Bemo's garden 


When you pick-up the vehicle, you may receive a gift. In my case it was a white baseball cap, with a BMW logo. Since this is my second delivery experience I also received a very nice coffee table book about the Welt. NOTE: BMW does change its gift. I thought it would be the harman/kardon Bluetooth speaker, as others have gotten, but this was a promotion that occurred 6 months prior.

Your delivery specialist will explain the vehicle to you, and take you around it. Really, take this time to absorb the experience, as you won't get to do this again for quite a while. I actually asked the specialist, politely, to be quiet so I could breathe it all in. Take all the pictures that you want, and look around the car. She will never look this pristine again :lmao:.











That's a nice looking engine 









666 "Hell on Wheels". Some love it, some hate it. I love it. So there!  









Another M3 delivered at the same time. My colors better









After your victory lap, stop in front of the Tornado, and take a few pictures


Some people ask about Sakhir Orange. I simply love it. It does stand out. Throughout the trip I got thumbs up from BMW factory employees, bus drivers, kids, and other car drivers. For the course of my 1436 mile trip, there were many stares at my car, including one BMW driver who stopped in the middle of the road, waiting for my lane of traffic to go by him, so he could drive behind me for about 20 minutes.

*Competition package exhaust note on cold start*
https://youtu.be/2zhSXjup7Oo

*Drive to the Nürburgring*

The drive from the Welt to Nurburg is approximately 330 miles, which is a great way to get acquainted with your car. Even driving at 100 MPH (because you will), it's a lot of driving, with a lot of traffic. If you are in no particular hurry, break this up into a two day drive. If you are in a hurry, as I was, then start driving. The Autobahn is kind of boring to drive. Yes you can hit top speed, but you won't do it that often. In 1340 miles of driving, I was only able to get to top speed 3 times; mainly, because I worry someone will not see me, and pass in front of me and we will, simply put, die. Germany is best seen from twisty roads. So, if you have the time, set your navigation preferences to avoid the highway. BMW also sets you up with Internet access - so use it.











I did 134 MPH on my last ED, and that was fine. 163 is scary territory. Be hyper-focused. Do not play with your stereo, look at your wife (who is pissed at you) or be distracted. It's just way too dangerous to not focus) 


*Getting to 160*
https://youtu.be/sbAg2CObfjI

*Day 3*

*Dorint Am Hotel*

I stayed at the Dorint Am Hotel, which is located right on the Nürburgring Grand Prixe track (not to be confused with the Nordscleife, which is what you will most likely drive). One side of the hotel faces the GPS, so if your room faces it, you will be 15 feet from the track and can see the cars drive by.


Do not let your room be on the 5th floor. You need to take two elevators to get there, and it is far from everything
If you want a room facing the race track it is an extra €30 per night
If you want snacks in your room (water, candy, etc) then bring it before you get to the hotel. The area is more rural than anything else
The restaurant has good food, and the breakfast is great. There are also two bars (smoking and non-smoking)
This hotel is used for events (an Audi event was there at the time), so keep this in mind when booking rooms

*Training*

Surprisingly, there aren't many places around the Ring to teach you how to drive. The Nürburgring website does offer a 1.5 day training, which is on specific days and is expensive (€ 995/person). This includes a hotel night. Alternatively you can use the Fahrsicherheitszentrum Nürburgring training. They offer group classes (in German) or private classes (in English, and expensive). The group class is all day (8 hours) of group lessons, while the private class is 4 hours of one-on-one time. If you are unsure about your driving experience, then take this class. It may help while on the ring.











Skid pads are made with special "asphalt" and water so you don't burn rubber 


*The Nordschleife - The Green Hell*

Before planning your trip, make sure the ring is available for public use. Most days it's occupied with car companies testing vehicles, racing or other events. Don't bother buying the driving pass in advance, which the staff does not recommend. Also note, accidents may shut down the Ring and prevent you from getting access. In my case, the first 30 minutes was shut down due to an accident from one of the car company's professional drives. So 2 hours went to 1 hour 30 minutes.

A Nordschleife lap is estimated at 15 minutes, and do not expect to go top speed on this track. Anyone is allowed on the road, as long as the car meets specifications (yours will). This is a public road, and when I drove it, the Welt stated the insurance policy would cover me in case of an accident. DISCLAIMER: make sure to ask at the Welt, and specify the Nordschleife. Rules do change, and when it comes to insurance, you don't want to be wrong.

Due to safety, the Nordschleife banned lap times in 2015, though you can use your own cars BMW M Lap Timer (if you have connected apps and an iPhone/iTouch). They also banned car cameras, but won't harass you if you have a camera on the inside of your ride. My lap times were:


Lap 1: 12 minutes
Lap 2: 10 minutes
Lap 3: 11.5 minutes (I got run off the road, more on that later)
Lap 4: I believe it was under 10 minutes, but forgot to turn on the lap timer











The Nordschleife


Since anyone can ride on the Ring, you can expect there probably won't be any professional race car drivers there (except those that think they are race car drivers). It's an amazing experience, but is dangerous. On my day, the track opened 30 minutes late due to an accident with one of the car companies testing out their cars. During the 1.5 hours of remaining lap times, there were three accidents. One of the accidents included a four car pile-up. It was caused by someone who rented their car, and decided that speed/lap time was the most important thing. Because, being faster, on this track will net you an undisclosed prize (it won't)...











My Nurburgring laptime. The 3rd lap I was run off the road, so it was about 11:40












The M Laptimer result

On the Nordschleife, expect to be passed by an '85 VW Rabbit, and expect to pass a Ferrari. People will drive to their comfort level. Don't take it personally, don't be a jerk. Just drive and have fun. As my instructor told me, there are three things to keep in mind


Most importantly, stay safe. This is priority one
Enjoy the drive and the experience
A distant last place, the lap time. In fact, don't worry about your lap time, but we know you will, so keep this as your last priority. Your safety is more important than a number











So maybe there was one pro race driver there that day. Dennis Trebing races of GetSpeed


In addition, be very aware of your surroundings. While making a sharp turn, someone tried passing me on the left (he should not have tried to do that). He/she lost control and almost hit me. My option was to get hit, or to drive onto the grass. I opted for the grass, which posed no issues. I was lucky I saw this and had an exit option.

There are rules to the Nordschleife, obey them


Pass left, drive right, always. You will get banned
Slow down where there are speed limits (yes there are)
Slow down if you see an accident, an emergency vehicle, or flag person
If someone wants to pass you, on the left, let them. Stay on the right of the road, and put your turn signal to the right. The person will then know you are going to let them pass. Mind you, many people do not know or care about this, but it is a rule and very helpful
You need to exit the ring after each lap. Let your brakes cool down in between and take a few minutes to relax

The Green Hell is awesome, but be aware of your surroundings. While the car is insured, it's not worth getting hurt over. Some people take their families (spouse, kids, etc.). I personally would never do this. If my family were with me, then I would deposit them at the bar/restaurant. Why risk their lives?

Expect to find cars that are being tested, and grab some spy photos











Spy shot of a Benz









Spy shot of a Benz


*Day 4*

*Der Schwarzwald (aka The Black Forest)*

A drive to Germany is not complete without a long drive through The Black Forest. It's named this way, so I was told, because the trees are so dark the forest looks black. It's massive, it's expansive. If you have ever fancied yourself a cuckoo clock, then stop by Triberg and go to Olis Schnitzstube store. It's in the middle of the forest, so it will be on your way to Switzerland or Austria (if coming from Nurburg), or on your way NW (if coming from Munich). You can see him making clocks there, and even buy one, and have it shipped home! Triberg is a quaint town, with some good food. If you get the Black Forest cake, beware, its super strong alcohol makes it inedible (to me at least)











Triberg


Do yourself a favor, when you get to the black forest, ignore your navigation and start driving on random roads. In fact, put your navigation in German, and ignore it. It's kind of funny when it starts shouting at you "Nein, NEIN, Dummer Amerikaner". At one point I drove on this freshly paved road, only to realize half-way down that it was still closed for construction. Tourism! I also had a great opportunity to drive up the side of a mountain pass - and it was fun and intense.

After hitting up Triberg, it was time to head to Meersburg. Why you ask? Because the BMW European Delivery book said it's a must for your car. There is a nice driving route from Meersburg to Austria. Unfortunately, someone didn't realize he needed an international driving license, so someone couldn't go to Austria. This is not a big deal since you can find other fun roads to drive on, but remember to get the license at your local AAA. Meersburg is a small town with a couple of castles, good food, and spas in case you would like to relax. This town is a few hours south of Munich and on the way to Austria.











Walking, shopping, and eating









Meerburg castle









From Castle Meersburg, view of Meersburg, Lake Constance, and Switzerland


Normally, when my car is wet, I get annoyed. I mean really, it just had the BMW factory cleaning! Leaving the hotel to go out for a leisurely drive through the Black Forest, I came along this and said "OMG, my car is sexy when wet". This car reminded me of a super-hot girl, who just walked out of the shower, still dripping wet











That's hot


This is the driving and the lighting you expect and desire. When it's close to sunset, just get out and drive. You can do it alone, or with your friends/family, but just do it, and then enjoy it











Mountain driving. This light shows that the best color is Sakhir Orange


Obviously, I asked what kind of fuel to get, and the answer from the Welt was Super or Super+. Guys, I'm not sure, did I do the right thing by getting this foreign brand?











Is Shell gas approved for an M3? Will my engine blow up? HELP!


For those not familiar with German roads, look at the white line. Expect this, and lots of it. Germany built their roads for the driver











Twisty doesn't say it enough


Nothing ends a BMW trip better, than seeing an individual color R8 getting towed in Frankfurt for illegal parking. NOTE to BMW: This is individual color, not that crap you push a button on a website











"Your move Audi


And because this is my trip, and not an Audi trip











"Thank you for reading


I hope you enjoyed reading this story. If you are buying a new BMW, definitely consider the Euro Delivery trip. It's a fantastic experience

For those interested in my build:
2016 M3

Sakhir Orange
Black Full Merino Leather
Competition Package
Driver Assistance Plus
Lighting Package
Executive Package
M-Double Clutch
Enhanced USB
Parking Assistant
NOTE: The one option I regret not getting is the Power Rear Sunshade
Cost: ED Invoice + $2,000. 0.9% finance


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Bravo brother ! :thumbup:

We have to try group pickup next time. Thanks again for the tip on BWM limo service and complimentary emergency vest. Congrats on M3 and baby ! :beerchug:


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for a great write up. Lots of good advice and like the format directed to those planning to follow in your tire steps.

We missed the simulators at the Welt ourselves when we did our ED last year prior to the renovations. I believe someone has reported though that they are no longer there as part of the changes. Did they offer to take you to the simulators? Also not really so sure that having the International License is necessary for going into Austria even though I know it is suggested. I think you would have been OK anyway. I always buy one just to be safe but have never had to use it in the 8 EDs I have done to date, all of which included travel outside of Germany and most included travel to Austria.

Have to agree with your renaming of Sakhir Orange to Tomato Red. though regardless of what one calls it, it definitely is right up there as one of the best Individual colors, or is it an optional standard color on the M cars?


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Allocation is necessary when supply is limited at first. Mine went well. A CA either has one or he does not.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

1northcar said:


> Thanks for a great write up. Lots of good advice and like the format directed to those planning to follow in your tire steps.
> 
> We missed the simulators at the Welt ourselves when we did our ED last year prior to the renovations. I believe someone has reported though that they are no longer there as part of the changes. Did they offer to take you to the simulators? Also not really so sure that having the International License is necessary for going into Austria even though I know it is suggested. I think you would have been OK anyway. I always buy one just to be safe but have never had to use it in the 8 EDs I have done to date, all of which included travel outside of Germany and most included travel to Austria.
> 
> Have to agree with your renaming of Sakhir Orange to Tomato Red. though regardless of what one calls it, it definitely is right up there as one of the best Individual colors, or is it an optional standard color on the M cars?


Agreed, but darn, wish I would have known that. I thought I read that Austria requires it. Now if you don't get busted by the po-po no issues, but if you do....

Also, thanks for the information about the simulator. I saw the simulator in the brochure, and no they didn't ask me to do it. So maybe they got rid of it, but haven't removed it from the documentation yet.



Gary J said:


> Allocation is necessary when supply is limited at first. Mine went well. A CA either has one or he does not.


I am fine with there being a limited run of the cars. But the allocation system is poor. Here is how I would do it:
1) Open allocation pool. Dealers can order from the allocation at will. However, a dealer may only have one of each M type car on the lot. Dealers may not order two M3s, with the exception if the 2nd M3 is for a customer. If that order falls out, leaving the dealer with two M3s on the lot, they cannot order another M3 until both of those are sold. Exception is when the new model year comes out. So you could have 1 2015 and 1 2016 M3
2) Keep the same allocation system, and list on a BMW website the allocations available. Yes dealers either have one or do not, but many lied. They said they had it, and didn't It's through trial and error that I found out if they have it, they can give it within a few minutes. Though some dealerships keep the allocations controlled by one person, and if he/she is on vacation, you gotta wait for that person (or is that a lie too)


----------



## Sassicaia (Mar 25, 2016)

Great write up and photos! 

I was curious if could point out the specific road from Meersberg you suggested. I'm doing an ED in a few weeks and will be coming from east to west into Meersberg to stay in Constanz. Since I'm from Canada I don't get a welcome package with the book you refer too.

Thanks!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Good write up and thanks Avi. How do you like the seats and the exhaust on the Comp pkg?


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> Great write up and photos!
> 
> I was curious if could point out the specific road from Meersberg you suggested. I'm doing an ED in a few weeks and will be coming from east to west into Meersberg to stay in Constanz. Since I'm from Canada I don't get a welcome package with the book you refer too.
> 
> Thanks!


Shoot, I don't have the road name. From Meersburg, there is this very steep and twisty road (expect to go 15-20 MPH), and you are driving along lake constance for a while (slow). That's how I went. In the BMW navi I searched for "Black Forest" and set the GPS to go there. The only thing is, I kept a close aerial view (800 feet) of the map and would look for tiny roads, and just took those. The navi system was not happy :rofl: that I wasn't paying attention to it. a bit later I ended up on the side of a mountain



turpiwa said:


> Good write up and thanks Avi. How do you like the seats and the exhaust on the Comp pkg?


I have a bad back, so my back typically hurts while driving for many hours. For seats that do not have lumbar support these are comfortable. For those with really bad backs, I would recommend a tiny pillow to mimic lumbar. But I liked it and would not switch back to the other seats. The poor mans ventilation may help in the summer


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the Nürburgring and Nordschleife track and hotel details... I was already planning to buy an advanced driving pass for August.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Gorgeous car! Thanks for posting such a complete write-up. :thumbup:

P.S. -- The allocation has to be dealer based and not customer based otherwise certain dealers would end up with all the business. There would be nothing to prevent a few dealers from doing Internet deals all day long.

BMW knows how many M2's or M3's they plan to make for that model year. They allocate them based on the dealers' previous sales of that model and his overall total volume of sales. If one dealer sells 300 cars a month, he's going to get more cars than another dealer who sells on 50 cars a month. There's no need to allocate a ton of convertibles to a dealer in Boston if he doesn't sell as many as a similar sized dealer in San Diego. You got a very good price on this M3. My personal opinion is that it was too low but I don't expect you to share that point of view. 

Don't take this too personal, okay, but your personal experiences were due in large part to price-shopping for a car in high demand with limited availability. You chose the wrong salespeople to do business with. They were either uninformed or just plain misleading in their statements to you. Sometimes it's more important to do business with a reliable salesperson than to shop around for the lowest price. I realize your search was based on another factor besides price and that was availability but you were misled by salespeople on both of those. Hopefully you won't run into that problem the next time.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Ninong said:


> Gorgeous car! Thanks for posting such a complete write-up. :thumbup:


Thanks for reading, glad you enjoyed



Ninong said:


> P.S. -- The allocation has to be dealer based and not customer based otherwise certain dealers would end up with all the business. There would be nothing to prevent a few dealers from doing Internet deals all day long.


First come, first serve. Nothing is stopping the dealers from selling them all day long. Right now some dealers get a few (sometimes none) while others have 16 sitting on their lot. It's a hoarding and consolidates power in a few dealerships. Plus, not knowing who has them...



Ninong said:


> Don't take this too personal, okay, but your personal experiences were due in large part to price-shopping for a car in high demand with limited availability. You chose the wrong salespeople to do business with. They were either uninformed or just plain misleading in their statements to you. Sometimes it's more important to do business with a reliable salesperson than to shop around for the lowest price. I realize your search was based on another factor besides price and that was availability but you were misled by salespeople on both of those. Hopefully you won't run into that problem the next time.


I took the lying personally. It's one thing for a dealer to say "sorry, we don't agree on the price" and another thing for a dealer to say "we got you, give us your deposit and information" and then string me along. 21 dealerships (all cataloged).

Shopping around for price, for a mass produced item, is perfectly fair. It's perfectly fair for the dealer to say no. It's perfectly unfair, and unprofessional to lie.

Either way, it's behind me. Hopefully, people will start to know to demand the allocation up front or walk


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

///M-Furby said:


> Right now some dealers get a few (sometimes none) while others have 16 sitting on their lot. It's a hoarding and consolidates power in a few dealerships. Plus, not knowing who has them...


Sooner or later the market will catch up to the dealer doing that or the customers shopping for that model. If the dealer is right, he will get his asking prices, if not, then he may find himself in the same situation as some of the dealers who had five or six i8's sitting on their showroom floor with $100,000 pack stickers on them when the market dropped down to below MSRP. BMW boosted the production of the i8 right around the time that demand slowed down.

Not all dealers are willing to go as low as the deal you got on an M3 for European Delivery. They make a lot more when they sell the car for dealer delivery. As long as the European Delivery car doesn't reduce their allocation, then it's just extra business, but if it means one less M3 for dealer delivery, that's totally different. All M cars for European Delivery come out of a dealer's allocation.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Fantastic write-up. I've been following your adventures and even lending some advice for quite awhile. So happy to see that you had such a great time and documented it so well.

Just a couple of my own stupid comments: I agree with you 100% that the back roads are the way to see Germany (and all of Europe). The Autobahn is cool for about as long as it takes you to get your car up to a really scary speed. Then get off and do some exploring. We've been driving throughout Germany on family vacations since the late 70's and rarely take the same road twice. We are always finding a fascinating new castle, abbey, fort, abandoned military post or quaint village.

I love that car color. Yes, it _is_ sexy when wet....but I hate the wheels. Not a deal breaker though.

You offer great advice about taking lots of pics while the car is still on the turntable at the Welt. It never will look better (unless soaking wet after a sun shower). We've done two EDs and both times I regret not taking enough pictures and forgetting to video tape the "show". Simply too excited.

On our second European Delivery we didn't get speakers or a baseball cap. We got a bottle of Sekt (German Champagne). We also got a couple of bottles of water, 2 safety vests, and a full tank of gas.

Maybe your questions about Shell gasoline was sarcastic or an inside joke, but I've read on Bimmerfest that theirs is probably the best premium gas for *any* BMW product, including MINIs. And it is priced accordingly. Since my cars are leased back home I go with whatever cheap premium gas is available (usually Costco or BJs).

What a shame that you skipped Austria. And for such a dumb reason. That International Drivers' License is pure BS. In 5 decades of visiting Germany, Austria and much of Eastern Europe I have never once needed to show one. I fell for that scam twice and bought the silly thing, but no Austrian car rental agency ever asked to see one, no border guards (when the borders were manned) ever demanded to see mine and none of the Polizei that have pulled me over because I looked lost and American ever requested that I present one to them. Any person over the age of 8 years old and who is familiar with our alphabet can figure out your name, age, state of issue and license number from your state DL. All the International DL does is makes a few bucks for AAA or other companies selling them. It's not even a full translation of what is on your actual license. Austria is beautiful and should not be missed. But I still prefer Germany, especially Bavaria.

Kudos for having the guts to brave the 'Ring. I'm a racing fan, especially F1, but personally have no desire to risk my brand new car on a track full of whackjobs.


----------



## John Casey (Nov 4, 2015)

Great trip summary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Gluhwein said:


> Fantastic write-up. I've been following your adventures and even lending some advice for quite awhile. So happy to see that you had such a great time and documented it so well.


Thank you. Your words honor me 



Gluhwein said:


> You offer great advice about taking lots of pics while the car is still on the turntable at the Welt. It never will look better (unless soaking wet after a sun shower). We've done two EDs and both times I regret not taking enough pictures and forgetting to video tape the "show". Simply too excited.


Check out the video 



Gluhwein said:


> On our second European Delivery we didn't get speakers or a baseball cap. We got a bottle of Sekt (German Champagne). We also got a couple of bottles of water, 2 safety vests, and a full tank of gas.


My second trip got an additional book, so hopefully they will give this to you. Make sure they know how many times you've been. Mention it casually.



Gluhwein said:


> Maybe your questions about Shell gasoline was sarcastic or an inside joke


It was 



Gluhwein said:


> What a shame that you skipped Austria.


If I would have known it's a convenience thing. I just didn't want to take a chance.



Gluhwein said:


> Kudos for having the guts to brave the 'Ring. I'm a racing fan, especially F1, but personally have no desire to risk my brand new car on a track full of whackjobs.


It was intense, but think about going. Make sure to ask them if insurance covers it (to be safe)



John Casey said:


> Great trip summary. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Furby,

Thank you for taking the time to write this up, especially with the pictures! I read this thread when it was posted (while on business travel) but was just now able to post to thank you again for posting it. Sometimes you feel like you know people when you dont, but I feel like I know you lol. I have been following along with the info you posted about allocations, etc.

I will just say that I agree with all of your points relating to the allocation system etc, especially when it appears that demand was suppressed intentionally. In any case, glad thats all behind you, and its a beautiful car!

I have never been to Europe, but am fully bitten by the BMW bug at this point (I currently have a 435, and I could totally see getting an M car next). Maybe one of these times I will be brave enough to get the car in Europe. I have co workers who have, and they detail basically the same experience you and many others have.

Thanks again for letting me "ride along" with you on your trip!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Ninong said:


> P.S. -- The allocation has to be dealer based and not customer based otherwise certain dealers would end up with all the business. There would be nothing to prevent a few dealers from doing Internet deals all day long.


BMW knows how to handle their business better than any of us internet posters.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Technic said:


> Thanks for the Nürburgring and Nordschleife track and hotel details... I was already planning to buy an advanced driving pass for August.


Same here, thanks!

Great write up. We're picking up an M2 (MT) for my wife in July. Your write up will be read several more times before out trip. IMHO, she should have gotten the M3 or M4, but she likes the size of the M2.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Added a video, and some pictures


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome. Send me your info and i will add you to the mailing list. A baby is arriving, very soon, in the Furby household, so i couldn't plan the trip this year. But next year should be a different story


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

:thumbup: That is awesome news.... Congrats again and PM sent !!!



pmacd55 said:


> I really wanted to go the last one so am looking forward to it !





///M-Furby said:


> Awesome. Send me your info and i will add you to the mailing list. A baby is arriving, very soon, in the Furby household, so i couldn't plan the trip this year. But next year should be a different story


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Avi. What's the progress on yours for re-delivery? Must be getting close to shore?


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Congratulations, Furby! Gorgeous car.

On the subject of signaling people to pass you ... this should be done (and it IS done) as a common courtesy (what the he|| is this "courtesy" he talks about, right?) anywhere where there are two lanes only or a single lane road that is not divided and usually done for two reasons:

- trucks will do that to facilitate the pass for you because you might have only 200 feet straight and cannot see all that well behind the truck
- other cars will do that to let you know they are slow(er) and not driving "normal speed" so go ahead and pass

The *opposite* signal (vehicle ahead of you is signaling left) that started just when you M-DCT-downshifted and broke surrounding windows with your performance exhaust means simply "Do not even THINK about passing, I see something you cannot". Other than "I'm about to turn left, dumbass", of course 

At least, that's what they taught in Driving Schools in EU when I was a wee lad and getting my license almost 30 years ago. As far as I know, now they might be teaching "California Style" passing on two-lane roads : don't even THINK about passing because it is DANGEROUS!


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Great report. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> Hey Avi. What's the progress on yours for re-delivery? Must be getting close to shore?


It just landed in Brunswick on 5/12. It's probably still in customs. Then it will go to the VPC getting it's 1,200 mile service and then slapped on a train



Mark K said:


> Congratulations, Furby! Gorgeous car.
> 
> At least, that's what they taught in Driving Schools in EU when I was a wee lad and getting my license almost 30 years ago. As far as I know, now they might be teaching "California Style" passing on two-lane roads : don't even THINK about passing because it is DANGEROUS!


That's interesting information.

Thank you!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

///M-Furby said:


> It just landed in Brunswick on 5/12. It's probably still in customs. Then it will go to the VPC getting it's 1,200 mile service and then slapped on a train
> 
> That's interesting information.
> 
> Thank you!


Excellent.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cuckoo Clock*

Our cuckoo clock arrived from the Black Forest. This guy makes the clocks in his shop.

https://www.facebook.com/olisschnitzstube


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

///M-Furby said:


> Our cuckoo clock arrived from the Black Forest. This guy makes the clocks in his shop.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olisschnitzstube


:thumbup:


----------

